# Help my Tegu escaped



## Ricklegendary (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi
My tegu that ive only had 4 weeks got away in the bathroom, he is only 12 inches long, very skiddish but was learning to climb on my hand , i chose to use the bathroom so he could swim plus its enclosed or so i thought. He was roaming the bathroom which is small, when i slowley reached down to let him climb on my arm, he jumped over it and i saw him go into the floor cabinet which i thought no big deal, however under the sink cabinet there a hole by the wall i could not see as it faced up underneath by the hinges and it leads inside the walls. Im so upset as i heard him climb into the walls, i put a basking light by the hole and put food daily, hesxa good eater, however its been 3 days i dont hear him anymore and im scared he wont make it out of there, i dont know how deep he could be, im so upset help.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 24, 2019)

A warm bright light to guide him is a good idea. Around the hole opening, sprinkle sand so you'll know if he's taken to living there or not.


----------



## Ricklegendary (Feb 24, 2019)

The hole is upward, only goes up. He would have tp climb down, i dont smell poop,


----------



## Ricklegendary (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow....the basking light and food worked ! I got up this AM a comb fell behind the toilet and there he was, he crawled up my hand... i put him back back im his enclosure. Sighhhhh.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 26, 2019)

thats great news.....whoop whoop


----------



## Colin (Feb 27, 2019)

That’s great to hear. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Debita (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh my gosh....deep breath


----------



## bocacash (Feb 28, 2019)

YAAAY ! Good luck for you ! I had a B/W a few years back...let him roan around my place when I was home. One day he burrowed between the seat cushions of the sofa I was sitting on. No big deal...he had done that before...once he was completely outa' sight he just snoozed. Not this time...after about 20min, I went looking for him...nowhere to be seen...found a small hole in the fabric in one corner. After a quick search around the floor...I turned the couch over and could see/hear him thru the fabric covering the bottom. After about an hour of removing the whole fabric and reaching everywhere inside the sofa...I located him in one of the arms...as FAR outa' reach as he could get ! Needless to say, I received a few scratches and bites before I latched onto a solid part of him and dragged him out ! We were BOTH exhausted...but, a happy ending !


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

bocacash said:


> YAAAY ! Good luck for you ! I had a B/W a few years back...let him roan around my place when I was home. One day he burrowed between the seat cushions of the sofa I was sitting on. No big deal...he had done that before...once he was completely outa' sight he just snoozed. Not this time...after about 20min, I went looking for him...nowhere to be seen...found a small hole in the fabric in one corner. After a quick search around the floor...I turned the couch over and could see/hear him thru the fabric covering the bottom. After about an hour of removing the whole fabric and reaching everywhere inside the sofa...I located him in one of the arms...as FAR outa' reach as he could get ! Needless to say, I received a few scratches and bites before I latched onto a solid part of him and dragged him out ! We were BOTH exhausted...but, a happy ending !


Bocacash,

What an averted catastrophe!


----------



## Debita (Mar 1, 2019)

I am STILL very careful about just letting Skully roam. I think he'll find the darkest, and deepest corner he can find, and not stop until his nose can't go any farther. He was very aggressive with me for the first 8 months I had him, and I can't afford to go backwards!! We're bonding now - and coming up on a year. He's a completely different animal - haven't had a death roll for weeks. No joke! I have more scars from him and his "talons" than from all of my childhood growing up. Worth it though. I might be nuts.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Maybe you're nuts? But you have a good pal.


----------



## Debita (Mar 1, 2019)

That's true!! It was worth the effort watching every tiny step he showed that we might get to this point. I don't know if you remember @Walter1, but he was difficult for a very long time. Even when he tries to have his way now - there's no sign of biting or lashing at me. Huge!! You were a big help, as well as several others in this forum. I couldn't be happier with my pal.


----------

